
Google Summer of Code 2012 Stats - Part 2 - vgnet
http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/05/google-summer-of-code-2012-stats-part-2.html
======
nphrk
No US universities, I guess they can easily get way better paying internships.

~~~
splatterdash
How much are internships usually paid in the US? For some parts of the world
(developing, especially) the GSoC stipend is ridiculously high.

~~~
oldtimer1
Internships in the Us pays 3000 to 7000 per month vs Gsoc which pays 5000 for
3 months.

~~~
alanfang
That's high, many internships are min wage or even unpaid.

------
esherifova
Very happy for Sri Lanka!

